# Rosebud salve for blemishes



## Rissa928 (Jul 12, 2008)

What in rosebud salve helps with zits and blemishes?




It works for me.


----------



## Ashley (Jul 14, 2008)

I don't think there's anything in there that is supposed to help. It's mostly petroleum jelly.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jul 15, 2008)

i never felt the urge to put it on my zits, but i know my sister wears that it works for her.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jul 15, 2008)

Im not sure I do know that it cures diaper rash....


----------



## gabismith73 (Jul 15, 2008)

mmmm.... never hear about it before, but i might ask my cosmetician.


----------



## Rissa928 (Jul 15, 2008)

yeah... on the tin, it says it is good for "blemishes" among other things.


----------



## Aniger86 (Jul 15, 2008)

Good to hear it works for you. Haven't tried it here, but I wouldn't. I imagine the petroleum jelly would make my blemishes worse since I've tried using Vasaline (which is petroleum jelly too) as a moisturizer once or twice and it clogged up my pores.


----------



## monniej (Jul 15, 2008)

this is the ingredients list. can't tell a whole lot of this, though.
Rosebud Salve 

A favorite of make-up artists and women who know how to maintain their beauty, this general purpose topical application mosturizes, relieves roughness and itching, eases skin irritation, and promotes healing. Essential ingredients: Cotton Seed Oil, Aromol, with Essential Oils blended in a special Petrolatum Base.


----------

